# Wet sanding help, masked edges.



## dg_pug106gti (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi, I have removed the bump strips from my black corsa to find out that the car has had a respray and the lazy people who painted did not remove the strips to do so, so now there is a difference between levels with new paint and lacquer vs the old paint.
The cars just a run about so it doesn't need to be perfect but I just want to blend it in a little better.
Would wet sanding the area be my best bet?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Please see pics below.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

It might help, but I'd be tempted to just chuck the trim back on.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Not sure it has been resprayed, more looks like ghosting round where the trim was, which tends to be hard to get rid of. Any other things make you think its been repainted? And more work leaving strips on than taking off on a side respray.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

You can see scoring in the prep on the second picture.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh you can there's the clue lol not looking close enough.


----------



## dg_pug106gti (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah definitely been resprayed and can see the scoring underneath, cars just a run about and from a distance can't really see the marks just wanted to try blend it in a bit and make it look better. 
Car looks much better without the strips that why wanted to remove them.


----------



## dg_pug106gti (Sep 26, 2006)

I have never wet sanded a car before but have been reading posts and watching videos etc so would like to give it a go.
Any help or tips on how I should tackle this would b greatly appreciated.
I have a PC polisher so may need to buy new pads for this any suggestions on this to?

Thanks.


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

Respray


----------



## RSPSTEVE (Jun 1, 2010)

snewham said:


> Respray


+1 if you are getting into detailing you will never be happy knowing that's there..lol


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Sicskate said:


> It might help, but I'd be tempted to just chuck the trim back on.


Yeah I'd be same


----------



## dg_pug106gti (Sep 26, 2006)

Like I said its just a run about so not paying for a respray just looking to make it look a bit less noticeable.
If it was a decent car I totally agree would want it perfect.


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Only way to make it less noticeable is to put trims back on. Wet sanding will get rid of the edges put will create other another problem, you would need th wet sand through the clear coat and the base coat in order to feather out the paint edge. 
Just put the trims back on before u attack wet sanding and causing yourself to pay for repainting.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Sorry to hijack the thread but I am thinking about doing some stone chip repairs, wet sanding back using 2500 grit but what media do you use as lubrication... 
At work I use a spray lube when machining etc, would it be the same case for sanding paint?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Clean Warm water with a drop of fairy liquid iin it mate


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I just use water... Some people spit on the paper, not for me thanks.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

dg_pug106gti said:


> Like I said its just a run about so not paying for a respray just looking to make it look a bit less noticeable.
> If it was a decent car I totally agree would want it perfect.


If you start wet sanding all you're going to do is rip the edge of the respray away from the where the trim currently hides the problem.

Put the trim back on and forget about it :thumb:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Pittsy said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but I am thinking about doing some stone chip repairs, wet sanding back using 2500 grit but what media do you use as lubrication...
> At work I use a spray lube when machining etc, would it be the same case for sanding paint?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153965
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217520

Both of them are on a sticky at the top of this section :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yah put the trims on you wont fix that with a wet sand


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Burn it out


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

squiggs said:


> If you start wet sanding all you're going to do is rip the edge of the respray away from the where the trim currently hides the problem.
> 
> Put the trim back on and forget about it :thumb:


Listen to the man ...touch it you will make it worse !


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

I think I would spend some money on a bottle of trim dye like Forever Black, clean up the trims and stick them back on. You will be surprised how much better the car will look if you get rid of all the fading from the trim, mirrors, door rubbers etc.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

AllenF said:


> Burn it out


Lol:thumb:


----------

